# Leichtes Gerät zum Schleppen in Kroatien auf Thun oder Zahnbrassen



## aalkopf

Hallo,

dieses Jahr geht es im Augst  auf nen Segeltörn. Wir starten von Split aus und segeln ne Woche lang in der Adria rum.

Nebenbei wollte ich Schleppfischen, da die Segelgeschwindigkeit ja anscheinend ideal zum Thunfisch schleppen ist.

Denke mit dem Segelboot geht das stoppen recht schnell. Also Ein Aufschießer machen geht schnell. Und dann das Segelrunterholen machen dann andere wenn die Rolle kreischt 


Jedenfalls habe ich mir schonmal eine Shimano TLD 20 Mulitrolle gekauft und wollte mir ne 20-30lbs stand up Rute kaufen.

Suche jedenfalls auch noch eine 2te. Würde am liebsten für 2 Ruten und Rollen nicht mehr als 300€ ausgeben.

Denkt ihr das Gerät langt um nen Thunfisch auszuholen? Also wenn ein 300KG Vieh beißt nicht, aber sonst?

Wollte jedenfalls nicht tausende von Euros für ein Big Game Equipment ausgeben und am Ende nichts fangen 

Und noch der hintergedanke, dass ich eventuell de Mulirollen beim Schleppen auf Hecht oder so einsetzen kann bzw mal in Norwegen.

Was denkt ihr dazu?


----------



## Sei..

*AW: Leichtes Gerät zum Schleppen in Kroatien auf Thun oder Zahnbrassen*

hi,
also wenn de ne rolle sucht mit der man auch noch auf hecht angeln kann würd ich dir ne avet sx emfehlen, nur die kosten halt schon so 220 euro. ich könnte dir ne shimano beastmaster jigging vorschlagen. da bekommste eine für 80 euro mit 400 gramm wurfgewicht, einteiliger blank, klasse transport länge auch beim fliegen (120 cm)..die speedmaster hab ich.nehm die auch zum schleppen..die is vlt n bisschen robuster aber ich hab die auch in 200 gramm wg und n bonito vom kajak hat vlt 3 minuten gedauert...also zum schleppen beastmaster jigging in 400 gramm wg!!#6. joa und auf die zweite rute kannste dann ja ne okuma magnetix machen..kenndie rolle nich aber schneint robust. oder ne shimano tr200g....müsste passen. wenn deine segelkollegen auch mal für nen drill beilegen kannste auch leichteres gerät nehmen:q aber so wie ich das auf segelturns kenne lässt man sich da ertmal überreden bis die rolle leergezogen is:v
naja hoffe das hilft ertmal weiter|wavey:


----------



## aalkopf

*AW: Leichtes Gerät zum Schleppen in Kroatien auf Thun oder Zahnbrassen*

dachte eventuell noch an die shimano calcutta. Kann man die mit der Avet sx vergleichen?


----------



## Sei..

*AW: Leichtes Gerät zum Schleppen in Kroatien auf Thun oder Zahnbrassen*

naja...also die is ne sehr feine rolle. schon sehr robust und gibts ja auch ohne schnurführung was zum big gamen besser is. aber schleppen im mittelmeer und atlantik,... vom segelboot is sehr zermaternd für dein gerät#t. also ich würde dir robustes gerät ohne großes sniksnak empfehlen. gute rute die sich auch mal bis in hanteil biegt, weil hohe belastung bei hoher geschwindigkeit und tunen an der angel:l...schnur mono oder geflächt sollten so 300 meter frauf sein zwischen 15 und 20 kilo. Rolle: Stark, Robust, kein sniksnak..den desdo mehr spielzeug dran is umso schneller is was kaputt#c... 
#h


----------



## aalkopf

*AW: Leichtes Gerät zum Schleppen in Kroatien auf Thun oder Zahnbrassen*

also die calcutta 700 bekomme ich ohne schnurführung für 100 - 125€ - war wohl ein ausstellungsstück oder so.

Denke für den Preis ist das ne gute rolle, oder?


----------



## Sei..

*AW: Leichtes Gerät zum Schleppen in Kroatien auf Thun oder Zahnbrassen*

JA! dann sowieso...ne rusticale shimano haste ja schon.dann würd ich die für die "drecksarbeit" nehmen. nur die calcutta gut pflegen|bigeyes....hatte auch ma vor mit zum segeln nach kroatien zu fahren und zu schleppen.. würd ja gerne erfahren wie es mit tunen da so aussieht


----------



## aalkopf

*AW: Leichtes Gerät zum Schleppen in Kroatien auf Thun oder Zahnbrassen*

also was man so liest ganz gut.

Mit anfüttern solls noch besser gehen.... - da habe ich aber keine lust drauf.

Denn werd ich mir mal die rolle holen


----------



## freibadwirt

*AW: Leichtes Gerät zum Schleppen in Kroatien auf Thun oder Zahnbrassen*

Hallo aalkopf
wenn du auf Zahnbrassen oder  Bonitos fischst ist das hier genannte Gerät völlig ausreichend . Willst du aber auch auf BFT fischen brauchst du eine Rolle mit mehr Schnurfassung da du ein Segelboot nicht sofort stoppen kanns da sind schnell mal 3 -400 Meter Schnur von der Rolle gezogen . :q:q:q:q Würde dir die Shimano Tiagra in min 30 oder 50 lbs empfehlen und mit 50er oder 80er Schnur  bespulen . 
Lies doch mal den Bericht   Schleppfischen im offenen Mittelmeer und da hauptsächlich die Tips von Serviola da er wohl des öfteren vom Segelboot aus fischt .#6
Gruß Andreas#h#h#h


----------



## aalkopf

*AW: Leichtes Gerät zum Schleppen in Kroatien auf Thun oder Zahnbrassen*

jetzt mal ne blöde frage,

aber wie stelle ich sicher, dass ich keinen größeren BFT als Beifang erwische?   |kopfkrat

Mit dem Tackle müsste ich schon hinterherfahren  Allerdings bin ich auch nicht gerade massig gebaut. Also mit 20lbs hätte ich wahrscheinlich schon ganz schön  zu kämpfen


----------



## serviola

*AW: Leichtes Gerät zum Schleppen in Kroatien auf Thun oder Zahnbrassen*

Ja hallo Andreas 
und unbekannterweise der aalkopf,

ich mag's ja eigentlich gerne, die Leute beim Namen und nicht beim Synonym zu nennen.
Soweit ich den tread hier mitverfolge, ist das leider unübertrieben, alles heisse Luft. Natürlich kannst du einen Aufschiesser fahren, nur bis du halbwegs zum Stillstand kommst, ist der Kamerad BF mit deiner Schnur und allem anderen schon um die Ecke. Ein Thunfisch rennt 85 km/h. Auf deiner SX und dem anderen Kram ist nach wenigen Sekunden nix mehr drauf und womöglich sind die Bremsen nach dem ersten Run durchgeglüht. Alles kein Spass, du kannst auch nicht selektieren, ob ein 5 oder 50 kg BF einsteigt. Grössere gehen nicht auf Schleppköder.

Du hast vor, dich mit einem der dynamischten Fische anzulegen, und das ganze auch noch von einem vergleichsweise behäbigen Gefährt aus. Da sollte die Vorbereitung stimmen. Lieber eine einzige Kombo ordentlich geriggt, als 2 für 300€. Deine Vorstellungen sind Wunschgedanken. Lese bitte diesen Tread, da steht jede Menge an Erfahrung drin:
http://www.big-game-board.info/tren...ame-auf-thunfisch-ein-erfahrungs-fangbericht/
danach sollten wir uns unterhalten, wie du das erfolgreich angehen kannst.
Bf hat's genug in der Adria, der Rest liegt in deiner Hand.

Der Andreas hat schon die Richtung vorgegeben. Rolle 30 W ist mit 30 Mono das unterste Level mit dem du dich befassen musst. Eine 50er Mono drauf bringt nix, mit 30er fischt du bis 50 kg BF sicher. Denn die verfügbare Länge ist wichtiger als die absolute Tragkraft. Dauert dann halt länger zu drillen.
Die Shimano Beastmaster Jigging. 1,85m, 400 gr ist gut bis 25 / 30 kg  BF's, aber dann schon echtes Gewürge, ich habe beide (200/400) in Gebrauch gehabt. Ein günstiger und dazu nicht mal untauglicher Kompromiss. Siehe auch meine Bilder im Archiv.

Also, bitte zweimal lesen und genau rein denken, dann kannst du gerne mit weiteren Fragen kommen.

TL
Jürgen


----------



## Sei..

*AW: Leichtes Gerät zum Schleppen in Kroatien auf Thun oder Zahnbrassen*

das is meiner meinung nach wieder nich richtig...du wirst in kroatien nich so schnell einen bluefin haken, zumal ihr sicher nich quer über die adria segelt sondern turns entlang der küste macht. die little tunnys ( so heißen die skippys da) weren sofort ne mengr schnur klauen. da hälste gegen und kannste die recht gut einpumpen die sind ja sehr schittig. mach dir keine gedanken um bluefin...wäre zufall. ich würd mich auf realistische fische konzentrieren.  so kanns auch aussehen^^ http://youtube.com/watch?v=41OvGLpUDqM


----------



## aalkopf

*AW: Leichtes Gerät zum Schleppen in Kroatien auf Thun oder Zahnbrassen*

jo nehme ich auch an. Deshalb wollte ich die Ausrüstung nicht zu schwer wählen. Aber mit meiner Hechtrute von 30gr Wurfgewicht kann ich nicht zum trolling einsetzen


----------



## Sei..

*AW: Leichtes Gerät zum Schleppen in Kroatien auf Thun oder Zahnbrassen*

ja das stimmt^^aber prima wenn du im hafen verschiedene meerbrassen angelst.. die gehen auch richtig ab, bei denen muss man schön die bremse öffnen


----------



## freibadwirt

*AW: Leichtes Gerät zum Schleppen in Kroatien auf Thun oder Zahnbrassen*



Sei schrieb:


> ja das stimmt^^aber prima wenn du im hafen verschiedene meerbrassen angelst.. die gehen auch richtig ab, bei denen muss man schön die bremse öffnen


 
Für die Monsterbrassen kannst kannst ja dann deine 30 Gramm Hechtrute#c nehmen .:q:q:q:q
Gruß Andreas|wavey:|wavey:|wavey:


----------



## serviola

*AW: Leichtes Gerät zum Schleppen in Kroatien auf Thun oder Zahnbrassen*

Na ist ja eine interessante Unterhaltung unter Spezialisten#6

Andreas, ihr habt ja nen netten Ausflug gehabt. Nette Teile, aber ich will hier nicht länger stören,
und tschüss


----------



## saily

*AW: Leichtes Gerät zum Schleppen in Kroatien auf Thun oder Zahnbrassen*

Also so was........ hab ich hier auch schon lange nicht mehr
gelesen|bigeyes  :c #c 

Also - wenn du auf Zahnbrassen angeln willst mit 30 Gramm 
Hechtrute - dann frag bei angeln weltweit oder sonstwo nach!

Keine Ahnung was du für nen Köder zu Wasser lassen willst?
Kannst ja den Hechtblinker mal testen

Wenn du aber nen Köder zu Wasser läßt auf den Skipjacks (dort little Tunny) beissen - dann kann auch BFT an den Köder gehen.
Was dann mit deinem Gerät passiert... schon beim dran denken
muß ich lachen:q

Willst jetzt auf Tune schleppen oder Meeräschen fangen? Entscheide dich - dann kann man dir helfen.

Die ganz Grossen BFT gehen nicht auf Schleppköder - bis 100 Pfund tun die das aber - und das kann mit nem entsprechendem Köder dort sehr gut passieren! Alles unter einer 50er Trollingausrüstung ist dann vmtl. ne Sache von Sekunden... vom Segelboot aus sowieso. Wer hat dir den Käse erzählt du könntest ein Segelboot schnell stoppen - genau das ist dein Hauptproblem!

Oder du fragst mal nochmal bei Sei... nach - der scheint sich
Suuuuper auszukennen!

TL

saily


----------



## Sei..

*AW: Leichtes Gerät zum Schleppen in Kroatien auf Thun oder Zahnbrassen*

jo, pro bin ich auch nich. hab nur meine erfahrungen weiter gegeben. außerdem: wer kommt hier auf die idee mit na 30 gram rute auf zahnbrassen zu angeln|kopfkrat. wenn ich sage meerbrassen sind das so klenen ringelbrassen und sowas von 100-500 gramm.  kann ich nur empfehlen an der leichten rute..kannste gut auf wurm oder auch brotkugeln fangen. genauso meeräschen.
aber wenn du wie manchanderer hier uaf der sicheren seite sein willst schlepp mit 50 lbs gerät... aber auf bluefin zu spekulieren is einfach nich so top, finde ich. naja da scheiden sich die geister. achja also das "schnelle" stoppen klappt bei uns ganz prima und n tunny kann man in der zeit ja auch kurz ziehen lassen, wenn viel schnur vorhanden ist. is natürlich n mortz aufwand das boot zum drill beizulegen. sonst halt variante 2: nur eine starke rute raushängen mit denen man die kleineren so reinpumpen kann..bei der fahrt


----------



## serviola

*AW: Leichtes Gerät zum Schleppen in Kroatien auf Thun oder Zahnbrassen*

Sei,
lese einfach mal genau das durch was der Franz dir da geschrieben hat, statt einfach nur den grossen Angler rauszuhängen.|wavey:

Franz hat vollkomen recht, die Köder werden von BF genommen, und dann?

Und BF sind bei uns zur Zeit umittelbar an der Küste und jeden Tag wird ein anderes armes Schwein gespult oder sein Schrott mit über Bord gezogen, hahahah.#q

TL
Jürgen


----------



## Sei..

*AW: Leichtes Gerät zum Schleppen in Kroatien auf Thun oder Zahnbrassen*

du bist der ortskenner und weißt über die verhältnisse bescheid...ok..ja ich hab halt nur drauf geantwortet was ich als taugliches gerät für kleine tunnys nehmen würd. von bf hab ich kein plan. dann halt ich mich hier raus


----------



## Tortugaf

*AW: Leichtes Gerät zum Schleppen in Kroatien auf Thun oder Zahnbrassen*

Ich habe das auch erst lernen müssen das es besser ist ,was vernünftiges,also gute Qualität,zukaufen.Und was meiner Meinung noch wichtiger ist das man lieber eine Schnurklasse höher fischt aus zuwenig u.eine grosse Schnurreserve hat.Ich habe schnell erkennen müssen, wo die Schwächen von meiner Ausrüstung waren.Habe kein Lust das ein Haufen Fische mit meiner Schnur schwimmen müssen,bis sie sterben. G.Tortugaf


----------



## Hechtstreamer

*AW: Leichtes Gerät zum Schleppen in Kroatien auf Thun oder Zahnbrassen*

Hey Leute,
noch mal zum Gerät: will nicht zuviel dafür ausgeben, da ich die Ausrüstung nur einmal jährlich nutze.

Was haltet ihr von der Penn Spezial Senator 114H, die fasst 475 yds 50 lbs schnur. Hat jemand diese Rolle, kann man die ruhigen Gewissens verwenden?#c

TL und Petri Niko


----------



## Seatrout

*AW: Leichtes Gerät zum Schleppen in Kroatien auf Thun oder Zahnbrassen*

Hi Leute, meine Eltern haben ein segelschiff auf sardinien.seit 6 jahren liegen wir dort und ich hab immer an der küste und beim segeln geschleppt.
gefangen hab ich meist bonitos bis 5 kilo,so dass ich mit dem tackle auf etwa 8 lbs runtergegangen bin.
doch diese ostern hat es mal nen richtigen biss und fisch gegeben.
wir haben mit ca 8 knoten einen 10cm kona hinter nem bird geschleppt.
rute: lbg rute mit 8-16 lb
rolle: penn gti 330 mit 30lb schnur
Fisch: 52 kilo BFT

Hat bei windstärke 5 und allen segeln beim biss oben ziemlich genau ne stunde gedauert. 

meine rolle war beim bis fast sofort leer.aufschießer ging aber dann haben wir lieben den motor gestartet und sind hinterher.

war alles grenzwertig.





Wenn jemand genauere infos braucht soll er laut geben.hab ein bischen erfahrung mit schleppen vom segelboot.

Gruß hannes


----------



## Sailfisch

*AW: Leichtes Gerät zum Schleppen in Kroatien auf Thun oder Zahnbrassen*



Seatrout schrieb:


> Hi Leute, meine Eltern haben ein segelschiff auf sardinien.seit 6 jahren liegen wir dort und ich hab immer an der küste und beim segeln geschleppt.
> gefangen hab ich meist bonitos bis 5 kilo,so dass ich mit dem tackle auf etwa 8 lbs runtergegangen bin.
> doch diese ostern hat es mal nen richtigen biss und fisch gegeben.
> wir haben mit ca 8 knoten einen 10cm kona hinter nem bird geschleppt.
> rute: lbg rute mit 8-16 lb
> rolle: penn gti 330 mit 30lb schnur
> Fisch: 52 kilo BFT
> 
> Hat bei windstärke 5 und allen segeln beim biss oben ziemlich genau ne stunde gedauert.
> 
> meine rolle war beim bis fast sofort leer.aufschießer ging aber dann haben wir lieben den motor gestartet und sind hinterher.
> 
> war alles grenzwertig.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wenn jemand genauere infos braucht soll er laut geben.hab ein bischen erfahrung mit schleppen vom segelboot.
> 
> Gruß hannes



Hallo Hannes!

Glückwunsch zu diesem Fang! Insbesondere bei dem angegebenen Gerät eine tolle anglerische Leistung!


----------



## Seatrout

*AW: Leichtes Gerät zum Schleppen in Kroatien auf Thun oder Zahnbrassen*

Danke,war auch mein größter Fisch bislang überhaupt.

War aber auch grenzwertig mit dem Gerät.

Gruß Hannes


----------



## BIG WHITE

*AW: Leichtes Gerät zum Schleppen in Kroatien auf Thun oder Zahnbrassen*

@Seatrout - Glückwunsch, hast den BFT gewogen??
Sorry, sieht echt nicht nach 52kg aus, vielleicht Pfund??

Gruß

B.W.


----------



## Hechtstreamer

*AW: Leichtes Gerät zum Schleppen in Kroatien auf Thun oder Zahnbrassen*

Hey Leute,
bei mir hat sich jetzt was geändert: konnte mir einen Downrigger organisieren. hab folgeneden Plan: :vik:

Mit 20-30 lbs Gerät mit 4 Knoten entlang der Steilküste schleppen. werds mit schanken Wobblern und Köderfischen (Hornhecht, Sardinen) probieren. Wie stehen mit dieser Methode die Fangchancen auf Zahnbrassen und Amberjack? Wie schnell kann ich mit dem Downrigger schleppen? Welche Tiefe ist erfolgversprechend?

Freu mich auf weitere Tips zu Ködern und Montagen....,

Petri NIko


----------



## Tortugaf

*AW: Leichtes Gerät zum Schleppen in Kroatien auf Thun oder Zahnbrassen*

Ich kann dir jetzt auch nicht mehr dazu sagen,probieren geht über studieren.Downrigger ist ne tolle Sache ,das gibt dir einige Möglichkeiten mehr.Wir haben mit dem Ding, fast immer lebende Köderfische(Bonitos) geschleppt u.das sehr sehr langsam,sonst sterben Sie.   G.Tortugaf  :vik:


----------



## Tim-Elpatron

*AW: Leichtes Gerät zum Schleppen in Kroatien auf Thun oder Zahnbrassen*

also erst mal dieser tun hatte niemals 52kg sondern höchstens 25kg!!!
also das mit dem downriger schleppen kann ich dir garnicht empfehlen.
ich angel seit 6 jahren in kroatien und arbeite dort auf der el patron und ich kann dir sagen du hast dir mit dem fischen auf amberjack jetz echt das schwerste überhaupt ausgesucht !!!
du musst perfekte kentnisse des gebietes haben usw.
an dieser angelei sind schon viele profies verzweifelt für das amberjack und dentex schleppen musst du ein spezialist sein 
TL


----------



## Ansgar

*AW: Leichtes Gerät zum Schleppen in Kroatien auf Thun oder Zahnbrassen*

Moin,

also ich denke hier gibt es evtl. unterschiedliche Interpretationen des Vorhabens des Threaderstellers?

Ich denke eine Intention ist gezielt fette Tuna's abzugreifen - dann bitte nur hardcore Geschirr, alles andere fliegt Dir beim Drill um die Ohren. Genau wie hier genannt 50er Tiagra's oder Penn International's (und nen 50er Mono Top shot und dann nen km Braid in der gleichen Groesse drunterleiern bei dieser Segelboot Geschichte).
Idealerweise garnicht erst vom Segelboot los, sondern mal nen Stop irgendwo machen und fuer nen Tag mal mit nem anstaendigen Skipper los von nem Gameboat aus und mit dessen vernuenftigen Geraet (vielleicht sogar gleich 80er?) nen fetten Tuna abdrillen...
Aber ich glaube das ist nicht wirklich Deine Intention?

Andere Intention ist die Speisekarte auf dem Trip bisschen zu bereichern und bisschen Fun zu haben. In dem Fall wie Du sagst Shimano 30IBS Kombo abgreifen, kostet nicht die Welt, geht fuer Norwegen und so - und kommt mit Fischen um die 20 Pfund oder so super hin. Dann aber keine grossen Tuna Lures raus, sondern so kleine Rapalla's oder so und angemessene Fische fangen...
Und wenn Du Dir mit Deinem Geld da zwei gute 20er oder 30er Kombos kaufst hast Du was fuers Leben. Besser als ne 50er von ner Billigmarke oder ne billige von ner guten Marke die denn gleich den Geist aufgibt... Muss nicht ne Accurate sein, aber die Minimalqualitaet liegt bei dieser Art des Fischens deutlich hoeher als beim Angeln z.B. am Forellenp..f
Risiko ist, dass trotzdem mal was grosses einsteigt - ok, kann man evtl nicht ganz vermeiden - ich troll auch ne 30er auf Mahi und Wahoo und wenn ein 1000er Marlin einsteigt ist auch schlecht. Deshalb immer mit 130er Chair rods los? Ich weiss nicht... Da mache ich lieber bei der 30er die Bremse auf Sunset und ziehe die light tackle Hooks gerade... 
Kleine Tunas kannst Du auf jeden Fall so fangen - und Du solltest halt nur nicht leichtsinnig sein und meinen das reicht gezielt fuer nen ganz grossen... Aber nen 50kg Tuna kannst Du eh nicht verwerten, also ziel mal lieber auf die 5-10kg Klasse ab...

Beides Ansaetze zu vermischen ist also in keiner Weise (entweder zu leicht oder mit Kanonen auf Spatzen) sinnvoll. 

Bezgl. Deines neuen Ansatzes: Mit Downrigger auf dem Segelboot - meinst Du nicht Du bist schon busy genug mit all den anderen Leinen, Segeln, etc als Dich denn auch noch um den Downrigger zu kuemmern? Und denn brauchst Du auch noch nen vernuenftigen FIschfinder um zu sehen wo Du da so rumschleppst. Einfach mal so da irgendwie auf irgend einer Tiefe rum ist naemlich auch nicht der Weisheit letzter Schluss... 

Uebrigends wirkich geeignetes Geschirr fuer den ersten Ansatz fuer 1x im Jahr zu kaufen ist auch nicht so sinnvoll - aber darum geht es Dir ja anscheinend auch nicht. Und da kommst Du mit Deiner Kohle eh nicht weit...
Andererseits: Zu meinen man kann mit irgendeiner halbwegs geeigneten Multi fuer Ansatz 2 denn auch Hechte angeln ist auch nicht so wirklich sinnvoll - auf Hecht fisch ich mit ner Abu 5000 oder 6000.... 
Selbst wenn Du Riesenwobbler fischst, brauchst Du wohl kaum mehr als z.B. ne 2000 Charter Special von Shimano - das Teil kannst Du evtl fuer Kleinfisch denn auch noch im Mittelmeer einsetzen, aber ich wuerde es lassen.... 
Ne Calcutta 700 fuer Hechtschleppen waere mir auch viel zu gross, da kurbelst Du jeden Hecht einfach nur mit ein... Hecht ist so schon so ein lahmer Fisch der kaum mal Schnur nimmt und denn an so ner Granate??? 
Zum trollen wuerde ich mir - nur mal so am Rande- auch nie ne Calcutta holen - das ist in meinen Augen ne Wurfmulti zum Brandungsangeln oder so... Kann mir nicht wirklich nen Einsatzzweg fuer das Teil bei Deiner Angelei vorstellen. Und alles was man nicht braucht ist egal zu welchem Preis zu teuer...

Also, Fazit: gescheites Geraet fuer jeden der beiden Ansaetze - und sich vermutlich halt mit Ansatz 2 begnuegen - aber auch nicht versuchen, den mit Hechtfischen zu verbinden ...
Fiese high speed Meeresfische und fette lahme Suesswasserfische lassen sich naemlich schlecht vergleichen. Ich weiss das hoert sich immer unglaubwuerdig an, aber die Fische in Dtland sind echt absolute fette Warmduscher die man reinpumpen kann wie nen nassen Sack im Vergleich zu allem was auch nur ansatzweise wie ein Tuna aussieht.

Cheers
A

PS: Bezgl des Tunas weiter oben: Das ist ein wirklich schoener Fisch. Die Jungs hier haben natuerlich Recht - macht aber nichts, dass der keine 50kg hat. Hast Dich vermutlich vertippt oder die Waage war falsch oder so - sieht ja jeder gleich, dass das ein Fehler war. Aber trotzdem Glueckwunsch dazu - ob nun 50IBs oder was auch immer!


----------



## Capt.Oliver

*AW: Leichtes Gerät zum Schleppen in Kroatien auf Thun oder Zahnbrassen*



aalkopf schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> dieses Jahr geht es im Augst  auf nen Segeltörn. Wir starten von Split aus und segeln ne Woche lang in der Adria rum.
> 
> Nebenbei wollte ich Schleppfischen, da die Segelgeschwindigkeit ja anscheinend ideal zum Thunfisch schleppen ist.
> 
> Denke mit dem Segelboot geht das stoppen recht schnell. Also Ein Aufschießer machen geht schnell. Und dann das Segelrunterholen machen dann andere wenn die Rolle kreischt
> 
> 
> Jedenfalls habe ich mir schonmal eine Shimano TLD 20 Mulitrolle gekauft und wollte mir ne 20-30lbs stand up Rute kaufen.
> 
> Suche jedenfalls auch noch eine 2te. Würde am liebsten für 2 Ruten und Rollen nicht mehr als 300€ ausgeben.
> 
> Denkt ihr das Gerät langt um nen Thunfisch auszuholen? Also wenn ein 300KG Vieh beißt nicht, aber sonst?
> 
> Wollte jedenfalls nicht tausende von Euros für ein Big Game Equipment ausgeben und am Ende nichts fangen
> 
> Und noch der hintergedanke, dass ich eventuell de Mulirollen beim Schleppen auf Hecht oder so einsetzen kann bzw mal in Norwegen.
> 
> Was denkt ihr dazu?


Hi, Zahnbrassen fängst du nicht oder seltenst beim schleppen- Der red Thun in der Adria ist im schnitt 200 kg schwer! Angel adee. 
Auf Albacore hast Du eine gute chance- im schnitt 8-10kg und sehr lecker.
Leider beißen die Amberjacks nicht im August, wegen leichgeschäft.
Bin seit neun Jahren mit meiner Jacht in der Adria und habe jetzt 6200 nm geschleppt.
Viele grüße Capt. Oliver


----------



## rheinstöberer

*AW: Leichtes Gerät zum Schleppen in Kroatien auf Thun oder Zahnbrassen*

Fahre evtl. nächstes jahr nach kroatien!  kann man da jiggen oder poppern?
ich interessiere mich seit kurzem für diese angelarten und wenn man schonmal an der adria ist...


----------



## heiko666666

*AW: Leichtes Gerät zum Schleppen in Kroatien auf Thun oder Zahnbrassen*

hallo,hab nicht alles lesen aber ein bisschen...
Also,als rute würde ich dir ne penn tidecutter empfehlen als billig variante besser ist tuna stick als rolle ist eine penn senator 9/0 absolut gut bespult mit 80ziger schnur...
gruss heiko


----------



## koishido

*AW: Leichtes Gerät zum Schleppen in Kroatien auf Thun oder Zahnbrassen*

Servus miteinander!

Zwar schon etwas älter der thread, aber dennoch aktuell denke ich. Zumindest in meinem Fall trifft die Überschrift genau den Punkt! #6

Fahre nächste Woche nach Krotien, Nähe Zadar. Von dort werden wir einige Törns (Motorboot) in die Kornaten usw. unternehmen. 

Vorweg meine Ausrüstung: Penn Overseas BOAT Travel 215 mit 20 lb + PENN CAPTIVA II 5000 Schnurfassung ca.: 192m/0,31mm, drauf ist ca. 360m 0,21mm und 26,40kg Berkley Whiplash Blaze. 

Ich weiß, dass dieses Gerät zu schmächtig ist für die ganz großen. Möchte auch nix weit über 15 kg, zumindest nicht mit diesem Gerät. Beschäftige mich schon länger mit dem Thema, von daher weiß ich, das man was anderes braucht um die großen BFT o.ä. aus dem Wasser zu ziehen. 

Da diese jedoch ohnehin eher weiter draußen zu finden sind, möchte ich nun von den Fachleuten hier im Board eine Meinung hören: Besteht grundsätzlich  die Gefahr, dass auch große Fische über 25 kg beim Schleppen in den flachen Gewässern zwischen den Inseln anbeißen? Oder kann ich beruhigt mit meiner Ausrüstung während langsamer fahrt (3-9 kn) meine Köder hinterher ziehen? 

Wir machen weite Törns von teilweise 6-8 Stunden Fahrzeit. In meinen Augen total ärgerlich, diese Zeit nicht zu nutzen. Darum habe ich mir auch diese halbwegs starke Ausrüstung zugelegt. Leider im Flieger nicht anders machbar (Außer gegen 80 EUR Aufpreis). Vielleicht besorge ich mir auch vor Ort noch was gescheites. Mal sehen, was die Reisekasse + die Regierung dazu sagt |supergri

Fürs nächste Jahr werde ich mich auf jeden Fall auch besser ausrüsten, so dass sich diese Frage nicht stellen wird. Aber dies Jahr ist das leider nicht so. Von daher bin ich schon mal dankbar für eure Kommentare im Voraus!


----------



## zandermouse

*AW: Leichtes Gerät zum Schleppen in Kroatien auf Thun oder Zahnbrassen*



koishido schrieb:


> Vorweg meine Ausrüstung: Penn Overseas BOAT Travel 215 mit 20 lb + PENN CAPTIVA II 5000 Schnurfassung ca.: 192m/0,31mm, drauf ist ca. 360m 0,21mm und 26,40kg Berkley Whiplash Blaze.


 






Gruß

zandermouse


----------



## guifri

*AW: Leichtes Gerät zum Schleppen in Kroatien auf Thun oder Zahnbrassen*



zandermouse schrieb:


> Gruß
> 
> zandermouse



Mach doch mal nen Selbsversuch mit dem Spray#6


----------



## koishido

*AW: Leichtes Gerät zum Schleppen in Kroatien auf Thun oder Zahnbrassen*

Danke für dein qualifizierte Meinung Zandermuschi!

Kann guifri nur zustimmen. Denke mal nach, für ob das Spray für dich nicht besser geeignet ist. So ne Leute wie du sind für mich der Grund warum ich mich nicht mehr aktiv in Foren beteilige. Leider gab es zu meiner Frage hier noch keine Antwort... 

Kannst du das eigentlich lesen was auf der Dose drauf steht. Soll ich dir das mal übersetzen?! Unwanted Trolls sind für mich Leute, die es nicht auf die Reihe bekommen, sachlich eine Frage zu beantworten sondern einfach nur stumpf den Fragesteller für dumm verkaufen. Anstatt mal Klartext zu reden und zu sagen was Sache ist! :v

Ich habe doch nur eine Frage gestellt, mehr nicht! Aber ich weiß, dass es hier auch Leute gibt, die mir eine klare Antwort geben können. Von daher nochmal kurz zusammengefasst: Gibt es in der Adria, speziell in Kroatien zwischen den Inseln, die Chance erfolgreich  auf kleine bis mittelgroße gezielt zu schleppen? Oder laufe ich Gefahr, dass sich ein dicker meine Leine von der Rolle zieht und dann elendig daran verreckt... Danke schon mal im Voraus!


----------



## Pargo Man

*AW: Leichtes Gerät zum Schleppen in Kroatien auf Thun oder Zahnbrassen*

Nanana, aber, aber, Gentlemen Anglers!

Koi, locker bleiben; meinen Zander nehm ich wie er kommt. Er schreibt oft sehr relevant und sachlich... 

Big Game leidet unter Nachwuchssorgen. Boots- und Seglerspezis, Süßwasser-Profis, Jungangler: Seiteneinsteiger sind mehr als willkommen. Früher oder später also kriegt noch jeder eine sachliche Aussage zwischen den vielen Einwürfen, die da kommen. 

Zur Adria kann ich konkret nichts beitragen, da ich bisher im Äquatoratlantik "backen" geblieben bin. 

An der afrikanischen Küste haben wir starke Jahreszeitunterschiede. Unsere Kaltwasserangelei in Küstennähe halte ich daher für vergleichbar mit der überfischten Innerern Adria. Ich leite jetzt mal "freihändig" ein bisschen ab:

1. Überfischt heißt, daß sich den ganzen Schlepp-Tag nix tun wird. Als verantwortungsvoller Kreaturschoner hab die Rute trotzdem stets im Auge.

2. Das Wasser wird rasch tief. Je tiefer Du mit Deiner Präsentation kommst, um so besser die Chancen, daß diese gesehen wird. a) Nimm die Rutenspitze runter. b) benutz dünne Geflochtene, c) nimm Einzeldrahtvorfächer Fazit: Je weniger Wasserwiderstand, um so tiefer kommst Du runter und bist dabei weniger auffällig.

3. Bernsteinmakrele und andere Zahnträger sind unterwegs. Eine 40cm Stahlseele zB Malin rostfrei kaffeebraun in 40 lbs ist bestimmt keine blöde Idee.

4. Deine Overseas & Captiva Combo ist etwas schmalbrüstig für's Salz, aber grundsätzlich kein Fehler für den Erstversuch. Besser wäre gewesen: Mit Penn's Sargus 7000 und 'ner Slammer 1530 ist hier am 01.06 der Weltrekord Jack Crevalle 30kgs gefangen worden. Die von heiko6666 empfohlene softe 30lbs Tidecutter hat einen TopRoller und ist somit weniger vielseitig, als Deine jetzige Ausstattung. Trotzdem hat mein Commodore mit mir am Steuer auf dem Tidecutter (mit Shimano 25TLD) seinen ersten Marlin im Freiwasser vor der angolanischen Küste gefangen... Merke: Die Ausrüstung muss eben aufeinander abgestimmt sein.

5. Schleppköder, die auf Tiefe kommen und im Spektrum von 3 bis 9kn sauber laufen sind selten. Im unteren Spektrum empfehle ich Storm Deep Thunder 25, in der Mitte die 30er XRaps von Rapala und für die flotte Fahrt eher eine Williamson Australian Runner oder die Yozuri Bonita. Der Schleppdruck bei mittlerer Fahrt wird Dein Rute kernig durchbiegen. Tip: Nimm sie in die Hand (Handschuhe nicht vergessen) und senk sie der Wasseroberfläche zu, Daumen zur Unterstützung auf die Spule. So kommst Du um den Rückgratbruch herum (allgemeine Materialermüdung) und Dein Köder läuft sofort 1,50m tiefer.
Gute Reise und viel Spaß mit Horni, Tunny und Co.


----------



## zandermouse

*AW: Leichtes Gerät zum Schleppen in Kroatien auf Thun oder Zahnbrassen*

Hi Pargo,

Dein Versuch zu schlichten, da wo keine kultivierte Streitkultur zu stande kommt, ist immer gerne gesehen.
Das Schleppen in überfischten Gewässern kann durchaus Sinn machen.
Auch wenn innerhalb einer Woche Schlepperei auch nur ein Fisch beißt und man diesen nicht versemmelt oder das Equipment bricht, kann sich das lohnen. z.B. Bei einem BFT.

Für das leichte Schleppen, bei einem Anfänger, würde ich folgendes Tackle empfehlen:

Rute:

http://cgi.ebay.com/Custom-Offshore...296?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item563f3e2ee0

Rolle:

http://cgi.ebay.com/Penn-senator-10...408?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item27b51d0c98

Gesamtpreis: 225$ + 86 $ = 311 $ zuzüglich Mehrwertsteuer und Versandt. 

Zahnbrassen und Amberjacks lassen sich besser beim Jiggen erbeuten. Dazu bräuchte es aber einer Rolle mit mehr Schnurfassung und einem Sounder.

@guifri,

ihr scheint da in Eurem Florida-Thread aber auch gar keinen Spass zu verstehen. Für Euch ist das: Wer angelt den größten Dorado, wohl so ein Macho-Ding. Mann, wenn ich mit Jemand angeln gehe, der das besser kann,
dann sage ich ihm zu erst: "Du brauchst heute nur Deinen Kescher, denn ich bin heute in Höchstform." Wer diese Art von Humor nicht versteht, der verpasst viel Spass im Leben.

P.S. Auf den Philippinen betrachten wir einen Dorado oft als Ungeziefer, weil uns unsere sorgfältig geriggten Sailfish-Lures wertvoller erscheinen. :q  

Gruß

zandermouse


----------



## guifri

*AW: Leichtes Gerät zum Schleppen in Kroatien auf Thun oder Zahnbrassen*



zandermouse schrieb:


> @guifri,
> 
> ihr scheint da in Eurem Florida-Thread aber auch gar keinen Spass zu verstehen.



...der Witz war jetzt wirklich gut. Ansonsten willst Du doch eigentlich immer den oberschlauen Minimalisten-Big-Gamer spielen.

Lass uns doch unseren Spaß mit den "Ratten der Meere" ...fang Du die Elite-Fische und liebkose Deine Lures. Jedem sein Fetisch!:l


----------



## Honeyball

*AW: Leichtes Gerät zum Schleppen in Kroatien auf Thun oder Zahnbrassen*



guifri schrieb:


> Mach doch mal nen Selbsversuch mit dem Spray#6



Für die Beseitigung von Trollen (mit oder ohne chemische Hilfsmittel) fühlen wir Mods uns verantwortlich und konnten dies an dem vorliegenden Beispiel auch problemlos durchziehen.
Auf weitere unqualifizierte dieses Menschen werden wir im Anglerboard jedenfalls verzichten.:m
Und nun bitte Schluss mit OffTopic!


----------



## guifri

*AW: Leichtes Gerät zum Schleppen in Kroatien auf Thun oder Zahnbrassen*



Honeyball schrieb:


> Für die Beseitigung von Trollen (mit oder ohne chemische Hilfsmittel) fühlen wir Mods uns verantwortlich und konnten dies an dem vorliegenden Beispiel auch problemlos durchziehen.
> Auf weitere unqualifizierte dieses Menschen werden wir im Anglerboard jedenfalls verzichten.:m
> Und nun bitte Schluss mit OffTopic!



Och..das ging aber jetzt schnell.#c Tschüss...Zandermouse...irgendwie werde ich Dich auf eine komische Art hier vermissen. Irgendwas stimmt mit mir nicht.#d

#h


----------



## Nick_A

*AW: Leichtes Gerät zum Schleppen in Kroatien auf Thun oder Zahnbrassen*



guifri schrieb:


> Och..das ging aber jetzt schnell.#c Tschüss...Zandermouse...irgendwie werde ich Dich auf eine komische Art hier vermissen. Irgendwas stimmt mit mir nicht.#d
> 
> #h



Ach ja, Guido....wir sollten unseren nächsten Florida-Trip planen !!! :vik: 


Ich versuche nachher mal ein paar Infos rauszusuchen zur Beantwortung der Fragen des Fragenstellers....


----------



## Fischmäulchen

*AW: Leichtes Gerät zum Schleppen in Kroatien auf Thun oder Zahnbrassen*

Vielen Dank liebe Mods, hatte etliche Zusammenstösse mit Zanderratte und ich werde ihn ganz bestimmt nicht vermissen!

Das Anglerboard ist für Fragen und Berichte da und wenn man sich tierisch freut einen großen Fisch zu drillen oder gar zu landen, dann schreibt man das auch.
Mag sein, dass er auf seine Art hilfreiche Berichte geschrieben hat, aber er hat leider JEDEN blöd angemacht wenn man Fragen stellte oder seine eigenen Erfahrungen gepostet hat. Im Grunde ein bedauernswerter, armer Tropf und nun auf der Suche nach einem neuen Wirkungskreis. Good luck!


----------



## Marlin1

*AW: Leichtes Gerät zum Schleppen in Kroatien auf Thun oder Zahnbrassen*

Ich habe es ja nicht mehr zu hoffen gewagt !!

Vielen herzlichen Dank liebe Mods !!

Endlich kann man hier wieder normal schreiben, ohne vom Weltbesten Anfänger blöde beschimpft zu werden.

@Guifri 
 Och..das ging aber jetzt schnell.#c Tschüss...Zandermouse...irgendwie werde ich Dich auf eine komische Art hier vermissen. Irgendwas stimmt mit mir nicht.#d

Du kannst ihn jetzt im Big Game Board besuchen, wen er 
dir wirklich fehlt !! :c:c


Erfreute Grüße
Reinhold


----------



## snaps

*AW: Leichtes Gerät zum Schleppen in Kroatien auf Thun oder Zahnbrassen*

und noch ein eher stiller mitleser (warum wohl) der daaanke sagt.


----------

